
58 Twitter Apps (and then some) - macgeekpro
http://www.lo-fi-librarian.co.uk/?p=878
======
rpdillon
Heh, they forgot my two favorite:

twit.el - Twitter from emacs

Jott.com - you can call them, record a Jott to Twitter, and it will be
transcribed and posted.

